# Protocol for dressing for barn job interviews.



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello all,

I am always a little stuck on what to wear to an interview for my usual barn jobs. Want to look nice but also to look like a horse person who knows what I'm doing.

Have an interview for a barn manager position tomorrow. Pretty excited. Barn seems pretty nice but laid back (H/J barn). Really want to make a good impression. Thinking dark nice blue jeans. Either sneakers (my mom insists they're too dirty, which coming from her has me worried lol. It's really just the color though) or my nicer pair of paddock boots.

The catch is it's supposed to be rather cold and my nice cold weather barn jacket has the name of the barn I am currently employed at on the front and the back very obviously. I have non-barn jackets but don't feel they are appropriate (white and fluffy lol) and it's supposed to be cold enough I want something I know I'll be comfortable in. Aside from the logo this jacket is perfect, but I don't want to seem a) overly attached to my current barn or b) the owner to think I am trying to/will try to promote my current barn.

Obviously if I got the job I would invest in a new jacket as much as I like this one.

So what are your thoughts of wearing an otherwise appropriate jacket that has the barn name of another barn obviously on both front and back to a job interview (barn manager interview? :/)?

My thoughts are it's just a jacket and shouldn't mean much. The owner obviously knows I am currently employed and it's not a direct rival (eventing vs h/j and 40 mins apart.) I just don't want to blow it or seem (sorry, tired..) "unthoughtful" over something so stupid.

Probably way over thinking it, but you know how those things go!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

I've never had a barn job nor interviewed for one, but this is just coming from an outside perspective in regards to jobs in general.

For any interview, no matter what type of job, I would not wear any apparel associated with the current job. It just seems inappropriate to me. Although this could just be my personal perspective, I think that if you even have to question it then it is probably safe to steer clear. While wearing the jacked could maybe NOT be an issue, if you choose to not wear the jacket altogether then you are steering clear of the subject altogether. Safe!

I would choose your nicer paddock boots over sneakers, even if they are going to get dirty. Sneakers are rarely appropriate for a barn - there isn't a situation you would wear them over something else. Riding: boots. Treading through mud, snow, and manure: muck boots. I know I have personally never worn my sneakers to the barn because I have barn-related footwear for every activity.

Back to the jacket issue... Do you have a sensible winter jacket that you can wear over something nicer? If your interview is at a heated barn or enclosed area, wear a nice but-not-so-warm overcoat or something similar. Sometime to make an impression. You can take your winter jacket off when you come into the barn, and when you go for your tour around the area you can put it back on. No one is going to judge you for sacrificing your dress sense over warmth! After all, they will want you to be practical in this kind of job. But I also think that it is important to dress like the job is important to you and I have always been sure to be dressy for my interviews.

I would just stay clear of the current barn jacket to be 100% safe. I see nothing wrong with the jeans as long as they are a nicer pair.

On a side note... How prestigious is the barn? Depending on it's reputation and if it is a winning show barn, that is probably a good guideline on how much to dress up.

I guess to sum this all up: I'd rather cover all of my bases and be safe than sorry.

Just my two cents! Again, never been in your particular job position but I think the same general rules of thumb apply to all jobs... Sorry though if this wasn't helpful.

EDIT: I missed that this was for a managerial position. I would definitely be playing on the safe side in this situation.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Apparel with any company logo is not appropriate for an interview. Neither are jeans. 

The general rule of thumb is to dress one level higher than what you would actually wear during the job. I run around in jeans, nice tops and and flats for my current job. Interview I wore heels, skirt and a blouse. 

For a barn manager job I would wear dress pants, clean and polished boots a nice button-up blouse and a nice coat (borrow one perhaps?) it's not like they are going to ask you to clean a stall to prove your capability.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I mostly agree with Delfina. You do want to make a good impression but at the same time you need to balance it with who you are. I think you could go with your dark jeans that you mentioned, the paddock boots (polished of course) and a shirt with either a dress jacket, or nice vest (perhaps quilted to fit with the fall season), or cardigan/pullover in complimentary colour with the rest of your assemble. The logo jacket needs to stay in the car while you go in for the interview.

Best of luck with the interview.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I do wear sneakers to the barn regularly  Just was going to bring paddock boots as backups depending on how gross it was (it was so NOT muddy, very impressive!)

I ended up wearing paddock boots (not super polished but nice looking until you look closely lol), the dark jeans (nice new designer jeans, don't look "jeanlike") and I took everyone's advice and pulled out a brand new jacket. I haven't worn it because it's a tad big and I was thinking of giving it away but it's a very pretty and flattering light pink/tan plaid sort of peacoat type with the leather fastenings. I think I looked pretty good and felt VERY stylish (using the nicer paddock boots made me feel like I was wearing real heels to complete the ensemble! LOL).

Feel the interview went very well and while the job is a little on the far side commute wise it sounds absolutely perfect and a great fit. We will see 

Thanks for the advice!! It was FREEZING in the barn but I think I looked professional without being overdressed and while still being somewhat casual.

Didn't take my jacket off but I had a nice tasteful tie die (blue and white dark not rainbow lol) blouse just in case.

Re- it's not like they'll ask you to clean a stall ... I've had that happen..:shock::shock: In my nice clothes.... not a very professional thing to do. Most places will ask you back for a working interview, not ask you on the spot!


----------



## DanielDauphin (Mar 11, 2014)

First of all, every single barn interview that I have ever had wound up with me handling a horse. I'd be prepared and dressed to do that. If you can't bend over and pick up a hoof in what you plan to wear, I'd wear something else. 
Personally, the barn jacket wouldn't bother me one bit. While I would have a problem with it being regularly worn around my barn after your employment, you have not commitment to this stable as yet. Wearing your former employer's logo shows that you still have a good working relationship with that employer, which is a GOOD thing. Lots of relationships in the horse world end in a blow up. The fact that yours didn't (I may be assuming too much here) shows maturity and clarity of thought on your part. These are things that a prospective employer should be looking for.
If they would have a major issue with it, they probably are too **** uptight and pretentious to be good to work for anyway, IMO.
People hiring, and especially hiring mgt. positions are looking at the forest, not the tree...


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

I am a stickler for professional appearance. I this is your uniform jacket and the interview is being requested where you have to leave one job and go directly to the interview I would give some leeway. However , I expect appropriate clothing for the job being interviewed for. If you were applying for a stable hand position at my place I would expect clean paddock or other approved horse handling boots, Kaki or black work type slacks pressed and clean , sweater button down or polo top tucked in, belt and a Carhart type clean barn jacket.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I will go back for a working interview. It's nice that they are differentiated.

That was my thought with the jacket. I ended up not wearing it but didn't feel it was inappropriate (obviously I wouldn't be wearing it while working there!) I AM currently employed at that barn and would be leaving on a good note. It's also just a nice jacket. I'll definitely wear it at my own place haha.


----------

